# Things That 2buckjr Breaks



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

<img smilieid="3" class="inlineimg" src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0"><img smilieid="3" class="inlineimg" src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0"><img smilieid="122" class="inlineimg" src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/whistling2.gif" border="0">


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

This might become the largest thread on the site









I shall be posting pics of things he breaks, bad habits he has still not broken over the years, and stuff that drives me nuts:furious:

You can keep telling him things over and over and over and over again, but they don't sink in. He's a hard worker, but little things done wrong , add up to time lost by the end of a job. So I'm going to use the power of the internet to shame him into doing right.

So everyone PLEASE feel free to comment, since he don't come on here too much. Then in a few months, I will show him this thread, let him read it, and see if he changes his ways. :thumbsup:


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

I have some guys at work who have their quirks and break tools occasionally, it gets under my skin but in the end they after time down/lost they are faster than training this new generation. Hopefully he does not break your computer.:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe it's time you work for him.:whistling2: 
He can take your whining position and you come in late, break his stuff, bum his smokes,,,,, you know. Act like it ain't no big deal, he's just a whiner. Make him responsible for your actions.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

First lets put a face to the Name:yes:

Here he is, holding onto my favourite knife which he knows he is not to touch, my Advance 6". He lost my first one. But Kiwiman was kind enough to send me a new one, that he dipped in sheep chit:furious:....... But that worked out in my favour though. I told 2bjr to sniff it,, to see if it smelled like New Zealand,,,,, and he did:thumbup:


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> First lets put a face to the Name:yes:
> 
> Here he is, holding onto my favourite knife which he knows he is not to touch, my Advance 6". He lost my first one. But Kiwiman was kind enough to send me a new one, that he dipped in sheep chit:furious:....... But that worked out in my favour though. I told 2bjr to sniff it,, to see if it smelled like New Zealand,,,,, and he did:thumbup:


I agree let him run a job, but then again he may not know why the complaing ignorance is bliss. Not sure how I would feel if someone had their peter pounders on my favorite knife.:furious: Good luck souds like you might need it. And thank you for the tranny oil trick on the zooka.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Last week he broke the passenger handle on my Van. I guess it's not as bad, compared to the time he set my truck on fire

I'm never going to fix it either:yes:

I chuckle under my breath, as he opens the side door to reach for the inside passenger door handle, and he starts whining to me"when are you going to fix this?"......... and I'm like never


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Just double up on all your tools ..He's your right hand man ,,and you know it... 



How you going make this work without him?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Had to replace the end on my 2nd drill (about a year ago),b/c he does not pull the plug out up by the receptacle, he just yanks on the cord from about 3 feet away. My newer drill, sits in the Van waiting for the same repair:furious:

And does the drill look really dirty:yes:, just wait for the next post, you guys will be going


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Just double up on all your tools ..He's your right hand man ,,and you know it...
> 
> 
> 
> How you going make this work without him?:whistling2:


Didn't say I was going to fire him:thumbsup:

Might not seem like it on this site, but I'm a mean arse slave driving S.O.B.,,, but I am fair, and I am beginning to mellow as I get older. Just get tired of coming down on him hard, see him do right for a few months , then start to slide again. It's time for him to man up, show leadership capabilities, not just be a mule. So need a new method to get things sunk into his head.

Not always going to be here to hold his hand


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I have admitted on this site before I'm not a huge clean freak with my tools, like "cazna the clean" for example, but when it comes to my mud buckets.......

Chit can happen with buckets, happens to all of us. Sometimes we just set our hawks on top of our buckets over night. Well 2bjr did not have the hawk totally covering the bucket,,, so chit happens........

But look at how he always scoops mud out of his bucket









He will even come by my clean bucket, and wipe his knife on top of the rim of my bucket, and walk away









He will always drag mud up the sides of the bucket to scoop his mud out. And this is nothing, I gave him this bucket of mud to coat out a single joint in a stairwell set up, that was 5 feet long. Can't he scoop the mud out without dragging it through all the yukky dry chit, is this not common sense.

17 years of


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have admitted on this site before I'm not a huge clean freak with my tools, like "cazna the clean" for example, but when it comes to my mud buckets.......
> 
> Chit can happen with buckets, happens to all of us. Sometimes we just set our hawks on top of our buckets over night. Well 2bjr did not have the hawk totally covering the bucket,,, so chit happens........
> 
> ...


I feel your pain:yes:.I hate dirty buckets.

Looks like we all have to go through the same stuff. One apprentice I had IMO was the dumbest one on the planet. There was some mud on my mixing drill so I told him to clean it off, next thing I know he is outside at the tap just about to hose the drill down:furious:. So I asked him would he do that to his screw gun, and he was like  no way.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

This ones going to hurt you too Moore









Look at what he did to my radio I just got from the pawn shop









Now I can't hook my cell phone to it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Didn't say I was going to fire him:thumbsup:
> 
> Might not seem like it on this site, but I'm a mean arse slave driving S.O.B.,,, but I am fair, and I am beginning to mellow as I get older. Just get tired of coming down on him hard, see him do right for a few months , then start to slide again. It's time for him to man up, show leadership capabilities, not just be a mule. So need a new method to get things sunk into his head.
> 
> Not always going to be here to hold his hand


 I hear ya !!!! It's a damn shame with the talent he has that he wouldn't take more pride in his LIFE to go further.... Drywall is a little different from other trades [i think] You either catch on to it or you dont. 2bjr is a natural from what I can tell ,,and there very very hard to find !!! Heart..... That's what he's missing.. he needs to put his Heart into the trade he spent years to learn and try to master ... If all he's worried about is a check ..you may as well hire a Mexican!! :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> I feel your pain:yes:.I hate dirty buckets.
> 
> Looks like we all have to go through the same stuff. One apprentice I had IMO was the dumbest one on the planet. There was some mud on my mixing drill so I told him to clean it off, next thing I know he is outside at the tap just about to hose the drill down:furious:. So I asked him would he do that to his screw gun, and he was like  no way.


Hahaha!! :laughing: Retard!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha!! :laughing: Retard!!


I had him him for a year, that was plenty. A mate of mine who is a rocker then put him on (against my advise). Two years later, he has just early completed him to dump him.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't like posting this one, But Tomg, he broke it again, this time real good

Don't ask me how he did it, I don't know how. My guess is.... we use it to corner flush with (indirect method), so I'm guessing he caught it off a door way in a closet or something. I really Like that compound tube, it's awesome, but call it field tested now. Were not always working in big wide open areas, we can get into confined spaces sometimes.

I put screws from my BTE tube on it, but it was too late, he broke the seal on it. I understand why you want the nose cone to come off easy, so guys can readily clean it. But I feel the back plate being able to come off is sufficient enough for cleaning. Maybe give guys a option with what screws they want near the cone head. The ones you provide (no pic) protrude out too much.

But I do got a Thank you post coming for you Tomg, something you sent in the mail:thumbup:..... in a day or 2:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A old post, but I'm not fixing it, he says he wants to buy this zook, but for a swan song because it is so beat up........ Geez I wonder why:whistling2:

He can fix it:furious::furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Question is,,,,, which tool is now missing a ground plug


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Now I know why you say you are always broke.:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe Tomg can fix you up with a nose cone from an earlier model.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Maybe Tomg can fix you up with a nose cone from an earlier model.










I see how this works now

Keeps the nice nose cones for his own country men, but sends the plastic nose cones to us lads in Canuck a doodle Land

That's it Tomg, I'm not thanking you for what you sent me in the mail for 3 or 4 days now:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mine is first generation.:yes: We can only get the plastic ones now. I can imagine the aluminum ones cost a fair bit to manufacture.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

here all tradesmen must have own tools and transport but if you don't have a tool,you borrow it and break it down......bad luck you have to buy another one to replace it(fixing it is not an option).time to charge him for everything he does wrong and after a while won't do it anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Best cure for breakage is use the motto.....YOU BREAK IT YOU BUY IT!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Best cure for breakage is use the motto.....YOU BREAK IT YOU BUY IT!!!!


But I don't want to sell him my Van


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you don't have to sale it he has to replace it with...... a new one


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well i think your screwed, He is what he is, Like it or lump it, Hopeless and annoying i know, It wouldnt take much for him to be so much better and advance in life i know, But no one will ever think like you so your screwed, This is why i wont employ, You get **** like this, Then you have to pay them for time off, health care, sick days, tools, pick them up, drop them off and so on, Then if they dont get all that and more they turn around and be like THIS


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> First lets put a face to the Name:yes:
> 
> Here he is, holding onto my favourite knife which he knows he is not to touch, my Advance 6". He lost my first one. But Kiwiman was kind enough to send me a new one, that he dipped in sheep chit:furious:....... But that worked out in my favour though. I told 2bjr to sniff it,, to see if it smelled like New Zealand,,,,, and he did:thumbup:


 so- lets see if i get this scenario, that is your son ! alive and well. all this complaining, for nothing-for nothing. ya you want the best for him --sure. hes alive ? all this bitching for a nothing --ole kid. grab him and beg forgiveness for ever talkin ****. harve-- i mean it man. do it. he's your kid ! who cares what tools he breaks as long as no one breaks my kid. who cant be replaced..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well i think your screwed, He is what he is, Like it or lump it, Hopeless and annoying i know, It wouldnt take much for him to be so much better and advance in life i know, But no one will ever think like you so your screwed, This is why i wont employ, You get **** like this, Then you have to pay them for time off, health care, sick days, tools, pick them up, drop them off and so on, Then if they dont get all that and more they turn around and be like THIS


 what a retard


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Had to replace the end on my 2nd drill (about a year ago),b/c he does not pull the plug out up by the receptacle, he just yanks on the cord from about 3 feet away. My newer drill, sits in the Van waiting for the same repair:furious:
> 
> And does the drill look really dirty:yes:, just wait for the next post, you guys will be going


 
I have that same drill with the same plug. Only difference is mine does'nt have mud all over it !


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> This might become the largest thread on the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you don't want to fire him obviously, but I bet if he was on his own for a year he would change quickly. Try giving him more responsibility and see how he handles it. The father-son working relationship is a tug o' war. No son likes being bossed around by their dad, day in day out, and no father likes being bossed around by anyone. He probably does that [email protected] just to spite you. Let him hold the reins. gl


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Just hit him with sticks when he breaks things or does something annoying.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> I know you don't want to fire him obviously, but I bet if he was on his own for a year he would change quickly. Try giving him more responsibility and see how he handles it. The father-son working relationship is a tug o' war. No son likes being bossed around by their dad, day in day out, and no father likes being bossed around by anyone. He probably does that [email protected] just to spite you. Let him hold the reins. gl


He's not my real son, he has adopted me as his father, and he knows he has replaced my real son

My real son is that word used in post #30, and here's a few examples of what he was like:furious:

Once he said (real son) "dad, you do all the work, and I will look after all the money and do the talking for you. You don't know how to lie, well I'm really good at it":furious:

Or another time,,, had around six guys doing a nursing home working for me, and I just got through saying to them.... "sorry guys,,, were going to half to work really late to night, painters are coming in tomorrow..... and My son pipes up"But not me right, I get to go home early ,,,right?":furious:

Or another time, just bought a new truck, so I let him drive it to go get coffee. Later that night, thought I would be extra nice, and let him drive the truck home. When I handed him the keys, he had a face of :blink:, I thought he was just happy, till I got around to the passenger side of the truck, and seen he had side swiped the whole side of my truck against a pile of bricks................ Then a few days later, to show I still had confidence and faith in him, I let him drive truck again to get coffee. He some how lost the keys from the trip from the parking lot to the building. I still wonder how to this day how

He sits at home at present, on a comp claim over his injured hand, yet he is able to hit my Grand kids with it:furious:

So no, 2bjr is not as bad as my real son, he's willing to work hard


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Just hit him with sticks when he breaks things or does something annoying.


I shall give it a try today:thumbsup:

But if you never see me post on this site again, just remember your responsible for my death


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> First lets put a face to the Name:yes:
> 
> Here he is, holding onto my favourite knife which he knows he is not to touch, my Advance 6". He lost my first one. But Kiwiman was kind enough to send me a new one, that he dipped in sheep chit:furious:....... But that worked out in my favour though. I told 2bjr to sniff it,, to see if it smelled like New Zealand,,,,, and he did:thumbup:


 Looks like a 8" to me.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I shall give it a try today:thumbsup:
> 
> But if you never see me post on this site again, just remember your responsible for my death


Just make sure you use a BIG stick!:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Just make sure you use a BIG stick!:thumbsup:


and have a shotgun next to you just in case


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well,,, here's another one

About a month ago, thought I would get 2bjr to change the blade on the 12" box, so he would know how to do it. Unfortunately for me, I did not check what type of job he did, till a few days later

How can you not put the set screw back in


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a employee that breaks things all the time too right down to the chair he sits in comes over the other day sits down probably was leaning back in it there he was on the floor:blink: under the table??? What do you say? as for auto tools night mare every time and that bucket 2buck thats clean compared to the this guys he does the same thing with pulling it up the sides except its about 1'' deep the whole way around and never scrapes it to the bottom and always is looking for my bucket which is apla tech and pumps the mud into his pan leaving me no mud and caked sides in it as well does it ever end. I say hand both of them scraping knife / broom:thumbup: I hope things get better for ya happy new year guys.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't say that i'm any better than jr...PA probably run thousands of boards with this 10 box ,,,and never put a dent in it..

I


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If I can get one of these to last a month It's lived a long life!!!


I was measuring out some no-coat today ,,and snipped through my brand new fat max !! I pulled it out the package this morning


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> You can keep telling him things over and over and over and over again, but they don't sink in. He's a hard worker, but little things done wrong , add up to time lost by the end of a job.
> 
> So everyone PLEASE feel free to comment, since he don't come on here too much. Then in a few months, I will show him this thread, let him read it, and see if he changes his ways. :thumbsup:


My latest experience with something similar was doing check out the other week behind 2 tapers. The one has about 10 years in, the other over 20.

The over 20 years one still was making rookie mistakes - too many of them to pass off as being just accidental. So I started referring to him as Rookie, which he'll always be as far as I'm concerned, till he changes his ways.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Of course everything I do is perfect. :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Of course everything I do is perfect. :whistling2:


 I kinda got that impression:whistling2:!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> I kinda got that impression:whistling2:!!


Wrong impression to have gotten.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Wrong impression to have gotten.


 Are you sure?? Cause I'm certain your a ''finisher''


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Are you sure?? Cause I'm certain your a ''finisher''


You're right. I'm pretty much finished, done. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> You're right. I'm pretty much finished, done. :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


>


So which am I - the one on the right, or the one on the left?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So which am I - the one on the right, or the one on the left?


 Your a peach JM!! LOL! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Are you sure?? Cause I'm certain your a ''finisher''





JustMe said:


> You're right. I'm pretty much finished, done. :yes:


Here's one for you two

2buckjr will never wipe these out (although it was me that missed this one:whistling2 When ever you install tape, he will never wipe the tapes down, same when it comes to flushing/glazing. There could be 50 spots like this in a house, and he will miss them all.. You step on him, he will get them for a few houses, then a few more houses later, it's the same old same old


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's one for you two
> 
> 2buckjr will never wipe these out (although it was me that missed this one:whistling2 When ever you install tape, he will never wipe the tapes down, same when it comes to flushing/glazing. There could be 50 spots like this in a house, and he will miss them all.. You step on him, he will get them for a few houses, then a few more houses later, it's the same old same old


Rookie. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's one for you two
> 
> 2buckjr will never wipe these out (although it was me that missed this one:whistling2 When ever you install tape, he will never wipe the tapes down, same when it comes to flushing/glazing. There could be 50 spots like this in a house, and he will miss them all.. You step on him, he will get them for a few houses, then a few more houses later, it's the same old same old


 Your an 1'' short on that angle to the right :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Your an 1'' short on that angle to the right :whistling2:


2bjr ran the Bazooka for that wall:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You guys never cease to amuse me!

My wife and friends ask me how I can work my as off all day and then come on here to talk shop....

Primarily, it's for the laughs. Secondarily, it's to know I'm not alone.:thumbsup:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> This might become the largest thread on the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the power of the internet to shame him ?:blink: hows about pavlovs dogs, only commend, for the good stuff, from now on, say nothing about the bad,(you'll have to train yourself also, at the same time.) when he realixes- he gets no attention from you unless its good attention, thats all you will be giveing out. just an idea ?


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's one for you two
> 
> 2buckjr will never wipe these out (although it was me that missed this one:whistling2 When ever you install tape, he will never wipe the tapes down, same when it comes to flushing/glazing. There could be 50 spots like this in a house, and he will miss them all.. You step on him, he will get them for a few houses, then a few more houses later, it's the same old same old


 i dont get 
it, why not wipe face and lid and prefill with residue off knife onto the corner lid, even with a pancake action. so easy so fast.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Can't say that i'm any better than jr...PA probably run thousands of boards with this 10 box ,,,and never put a dent in it..
> 
> I


That box has well over a hundred thousand sheets behind it. The friend who gave it to me had it for 10+ years and used it hard, I ran it for 4-5 years. I even knocked it down a set of steps, it's about time it got a dent.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> the power of the internet to shame him ? hows about pavlovs dogs, only commend, for the good stuff, from now on, say nothing about the bad,(you'll have to train yourself also, at the same time.) when he realixes- he gets no attention from you unless its good attention, thats all you will be giveing out. just an idea ?


Well lets try this being nice thing on you Harvey:whistling2:

It's nice that you use comma's to break up your words Harvey, and it's really nice you came on sober to the site, I understand what your trying to say. And I also think.................. oh to hell with being nice:furious:








IT"S TIME TO SHAME YOU INTO DOING RIGHT HARVEY.

Learn to use Capital letters, put your comma's in the right place, use fire fox not IE, it comes with a spell check. Your telling me to train 2br like a dog, since when do dogs get paid to do a job. Should I pat him on the head and say "good boy" when he does something right.... And who is going to paper train him?

Here's what your post should of looked like!

The power of the internet to shame him ?

Hows about Pavlov's dogs? Only commend him for the good stuff from now on. Say nothing about the bad since you shall have to train yourself also at the same time. When he realizes he shall get no attention from you unless its good attention! That's all you will be giving out. Just my humble opinion.

(Above post shall be subject to change or correction from Justme or Slimpickins:whistling2


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> (Above post shall be subject to change or correction from Justme or Slimpickins:whistling2


:lol:

Looks good to me :laughing:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> (Above post shall be subject to change or correction from Justme or Slimpickins:whistling2


Discounting the 11 mistakes I counted before I quit counting, it was perfect. :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

86753r9


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> And..there he goes again...


2buck brought it up, not me. :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> 86753r9


Too late. 

But that's okay. I make no apologies for what I am. I let my wife do that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> 2buck brought it up, not me. :yes:


 You caught me..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> You caught me..


That's alright. And it is a bit of good. I should be getting to doing something serious, anyway, like chasing the wife.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Eye tink youse guise our whey two ruh on Harve.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well lets try this being nice thing on you Harvey:whistling2:
> 
> It's nice that you use comma's to break up your words Harvey, and it's really nice you came on sober to the site, I understand what your trying to say. And I also think.................. oh to hell with being nice:furious:
> 
> ...


Instead of just yelling/condemning, or just Pavlovian training, maybe Carrot and Stick it? Praise when do right, yell (&/or call him a Rookie?) when do wrong? Polarized responses like that Might trigger some longer term behaviour modification? (You do know that if he reads this thread, though, that will be it. Effect likely lost, due to dog response of peeing on your parade?)

Another might be reversing one's approach, by doing such as eg. "Now remember to forget to wipe the ceiling corner tapes down."

Could use/try both?

Just thoughts.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....blah


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well lets try this being nice thing on you Harvey:whistling2:
> 
> It's nice that you use comma's to break up your words Harvey, and it's really nice you came on sober to the site, I understand what your trying to say. And I also think.................. oh to hell with being nice:furious:
> 
> ...


While ,while,while !!! :blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2bjr ran the Bazooka for that wall:whistling2:


If 2bjr ran the zooka should it not be you that did the wiping?? Thats what I'm used to anyway, one guy on the machine the other guy wiping.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I think moore is married but there might be an extra set of panties fir ya in this thread. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/cheating-girlfriend-3875/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> No!
> 
> Moore...I wasn't criticizing your writing.... BJ stands for Blowjob, and I like blowjobs. You mentioned BJs, and my mind went blank.


:blink: Nevermind !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I was hoping you wouldn't take it personally....I just really like BJs :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well lets try this being nice thing on you Harvey:whistling2:
> 
> It's nice that you use comma's to break up your words Harvey, and it's really nice you came on sober to the site, I understand what your trying to say. And I also think.................. oh to hell with being nice:furious:
> 
> ...


i grok- i was just trying to get past my own war and thought, how about a better world ? and who better of all the people i have met in my life- i think why not us- tapers ? i wasnt jackin ya, ole kid. i just meant- and i can bearly do it at 59, but we are all in the mix. maybe grill a burger and sit down with a moosehead or somethin. didnt mean nothin by it, it will be over so fast. i found i cant change anyone. then its like a wisp in the wind. next thing you know- ole jeds a millionaire. i dont try to change my friends. and the only shame i have is when casey hicks the best hanger of all time was dyeing of cancer, and i was to chicken **** to go visit him, until the end and then i tried to have sex with his coked up wife. OH ya man, i cant turn the page back. dont worry about my inabiliy to enunciate. you have something- most would kill to have- what you have is something that at least means something enough to bitch about. SO your blessed


----------

